# Writing > General Writing >  Photo Kick Start:creative writing

## Riesa

This is a similar to the 'short story in 50 words thread', but each person contributes a photo of some sort, then the person below has to write something about it...a poem, Haiku, 100 words short story or description, etc. and then they add an image for the next person. Be creative, have fun!


Okay, I'll start with a photo:

----------


## Virgil

cool idea for a thread. 

Some days on Loch Ness, you just don't know what you might run into. And I don't mean just the monster. Other day I was motoring across the loch, and I saw this stick in the water. Didn't think much of it. It did seem kind of tall. I rode by and realized it was a dead tree. I rode away but up several hundred yards I saw another. When I came up to that, I said to myself that this was unusual. I turned the boat around and went back to the first one. But it was gone. I turned again and went to the second, and it too was now gone. I said, "goodness, let's move on." And then there up a few hundred yards away, I saw it again, but this time it was moving away from me. It's roots were paddling like arms swimming.


Same picture.

----------


## samercury

:Biggrin: 
Someone once decided that planting a tree in the water was a good idea. Trust me when I say that it wasnt. The evidence is there for you to see when youre walking by the River Ode. At night, it is rumored that you can hear the ghost of the child whose face is engraved on it. What is he saying? Please Mother, Im stuck in here this tree, get me out

----------


## Riesa

Great start guys, Is it the same picture, Samercury?

----------


## samercury

I forgot to say that  :Blush: ....

Yes, same picture ^o^

----------


## Riesa

Years ago on a distant island, a tree shaded the area where two children played. With time, their love grew, as did the tree. Seasons passed, then one day a great storm ravaged the island and tore the tree from it's roots. 
The once lovers, now old, fell into despair, and fell out of love.

----------


## samercury

Come one, and come all
At the free comic party!
-No robots allowed

Same picture  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Advertisement in the year 2505:

Santa Claus has arrive from the north side of Alpha Centory. Bring you children for Pictures!

Same Picture.

----------


## Riesa

Indeed, it's a game of three...maybe it'll catch on??? Maybe not.  :Frown: 


Hufarchureian lost his limbs somewhere above Northern Delaware. On entering Earth's atmosphere his ship was burnt to a crisp, thereby disavailing him of any further communication with his home planet. Somehow, his brain and head survived and is now on display in foggy San Francisco. He sits and ponders these silly hairless bipeds, dragging miniature versions of themselves around. Ah, if only he could somehow summon his people to come and rescue him from this meager existence.


New photo:

----------


## Virgil

Sisyphus in the underworld was tired of rolling the same old ball up the hill. He stopps one day and and asks Zeus, "Can I do something different? You can still punish me, but I don't want to roll this same dull ball any more." Zeus looks down and smirks. "No," he says emphatically. "Oh, come on," Sisyphus replies. "That is so unfair." Zeus ponders the situation. "i'll tell you what. You can paint the ball if you consider it dull." And so.....

Same picture.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Wheel of morality turn, turn, turn, tell us the lesson that we should learn!

Lesson number 153625434527796452:
Don't ever poke you nose in public it's not polite.

Next pic:
http://www.shawnzuke.com/images/bus%20art.mushrooms.jpg

----------


## samercury

Dear fairie#3,

I found the portal to your mushroom dream. There's just one problem- it's guarded by two clown like fairies (and you know how much I'm afraid of clowns). If I don't safely make it back, here's the address 123 Crazy street, Insania town.

Sincerely,
_________ 

Same picture

----------


## Virgil

Hey man, psychodelic mushrooms. Take one and you get visited by sexy fairies. Hey man, sounds like Hugh Heffner's dream. Hey man, let me have some more.

same picture.

----------


## Riesa

The faerie twins were aghast! The danced, flitted and shot bolts of faerie electricity out of there slender fingers. A manic wizard had trapped their faerie godmother inside of the mushroom sphere, where she was to be held for one thousand and twenty odd years all alone, surviving on whatever nutrients she could find in her prison. The only way she could be set free is if she would come out from behind the mushrooms and consent to trading secrets with the wizard. 
Luckily, the snow flowers growing in the shade of the mushroom sphere contained especially potent faerie magic, and was slowly collapsing the force that held the sphere intact, one starry night, with the help of the faerie twins, Fairy Godmother escaped, while the Manic Wizard was off flirting with some fairies at the pub called "My Way"...

New Picture:

----------

